# roadbed



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so I am at the point where I should start laying roadbed ontop of my risers. what do you all recomend I use with the original 4 tie track?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> so I am at the point where I should start laying roadbed ontop of my risers. what do you all recomend I use with the original 4 tie track?


Original flyer roadbed... Neat stuff!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The original roadbed is cool stuff and will silence the clickity-clack. While I do have some and use it for my small temporary layouts, I do not believe it to be realistic enough for my taste. I am still undecided what would be best to use. There is always the use of cork as most other scales use. There is also a foam product I found an eBay vendor offers for all scales. A simple search may find it for you. He offers only straight sections for all track -- which are great and just the right width and thickness -- work well for the straights. But even though he says it will curve for you, I find it doesn't do so easily enough to suit me. I got a sample piece from him and tried to curve it -- it seems to get a slight kink which I did not care to see. Perhaps if glued in place it would lay flat?? Something similar to this product would be great provided it fit curve sections well. So I am still open to other thoughts on this topic.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

If a cheap and quiet alternative appeals to you and you don't mind the extra fuss soundboard may fit the bill. It's essentially homasote sheathing intended for indoor use. Cheaper. It'll take a screw if you are careful.

What did you use for sub? Plywood or foam?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

The New Guy said:


> If a cheap and quiet alternative appeals to you and you don't mind the extra fuss soundboard may fit the bill. It's essentially homasote sheathing intended for indoor use. Cheaper. It'll take a screw if you are careful.
> 
> What did you use for sub? Plywood or foam?


plywood base with blue foam on top and then foam risers and grade on top of that
I am thinking cork beveled on the sides but how thick should it be?


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

hmmm also thinking of countersinking the ties into the cork and adding in wood ties to fill the gaps in the original track.....thoughts?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> hmmm also thinking of countersinking the ties into the cork and adding in wood ties to fill the gaps in the original track.....thoughts?


I hope you have a lot of spare time on your hands,lol. One of the guys here did just that; he added extra wood ties he cut and dyed. His handle is Kix662003, and his name is George.. Great guy, and I'm sure he could get you the particulars on the ties,etc...


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

flyernut said:


> I hope you have a lot of spare time on your hands,lol. One of the guys here did just that; he added extra wood ties he cut and dyed. His handle is Kix662003, and his name is George.. Great guy, and I'm sure he could get you the particulars on the ties,etc...


a bit at a time eh? shouldn't be that hard....i hand cut ties for one of my bridges and it took no time at all to cut sand and stain them really.
hmmm his name is George you say.....so is mine ....must be a good guy with a name like that


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a lot of foam. 

Are you thinking of ballasting too?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually, adding blackened wood ties and ballasting is the best way to get it look realistic. This is how I plan my large permanent layout. Only the roadbed base is the unknown for now.


----------



## flyin-high (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, I am trying a 3/16 inch thick X 2 inches wide sealer which is used between the topper and the pickup truck box. The sealer is foam and has squared edges but when using ballast the square corner will be covered. My layout floor is 7/16" thick OSB 4'x8' sheets supported by 2" X 4" boards on 16" centers. On top of this I am using "celotex" 1/2 " thick 4' X 8' sheets. The celotex is a floating layer. I am nailing down my American Models 3' flex track with 1/2" long pin nails & my Bostitch nail gun. I have tried a small section and will need to reduce the air pressure from my air compressor as it is pressing the track ties down to much. I am still in the "trial & error" stage. I purchased this 30 foot long sealer on Amazon for $5.00 - $6.00. Dave B.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

flyin-high said:


> Hi, I am trying a 3/16 inch thick X 2 inches wide sealer which is used between the topper and the pickup truck box. The sealer is foam and has squared edges but when using ballast the square corner will be covered. My layout floor is 7/16" thick OSB 4'x8' sheets supported by 2" X 4" boards on 16" centers. On top of this I am using "celotex" 1/2 " thick 4' X 8' sheets. The celotex is a floating layer. I am nailing down my American Models 3' flex track with 1/2" long pin nails & my Bostitch nail gun. I have tried a small section and will need to reduce the air pressure from my air compressor as it is pressing the track ties down to much. I am still in the "trial & error" stage. I purchased this 30 foot long sealer on Amazon for $5.00 - $6.00. Dave B.


Dave;
do you have any pics of the material you are using?


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey George.... George here. Sorry for the delay. Wanted to post pics with this reply. I found that scraps from laminate flooring is the right thickness, very smooth and easy to color with magic markers (thanks, Shaygetz). I set up my table saw, made all the cuts inside of an hour. Coloring was the time consuming thing. Glued with caulk. Twist tie sideways to remove. You can see the difference in the last photo.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, I never saw plastic dip spray before. Great idea.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

It worked good on the top and bottom, but hard to spray the sides. Shaygetz suggested using a black magic marker, and that finished them off. 

I use the Plasti-Dip spray on the RV and my classic truck. It's like a spray on bed-liner... doesn't want to come off even when you want it to! I've even used it on plastic-chrome and it stayed on. I buy it at Home Depot in the paint aisle.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

hey George those ties look really good. thanks for the tip


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

forgot to mention that I am going to use O gauge roadbed from WS. it is too wide for S gauge but if you split it in 2 and trim a bit off the inside edges it works fine.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

here it is 

O gauge roadbed.....split down middle, trim off blade width of scissors from inside of each piece.



fits perfectly.


----------

